
Show HN: HN: Turbo Range Coder / Arithmetic Coding - powturbo
https://github.com/powturbo/Turbo-Range-Coder
======
powturbo
Fastest Range Coder/Arithmetic Coder

100% C (C++ headers). OS:Linux amd64, arm64, Power9, MacOs. Windows: Mingw,
visual c++

No other Range Coder / Arithmetic Coder encode or decode faster

Can work as bitwise or/and as multisymbol 32 or 64 bits range coder

Renormalization output 8,16 or 32 bits

Easy connection to bit, nibble or byte predictors

stdin/stdout file compressor included

